# My "Best Ever" fountain pen



## RussFairfield (Feb 3, 2007)

With this pen, I have finally reached a goal that I have had for several years - to make a functional fountain pen with a classic appearance, that shows as much wood as possible, and looks nothing like a kit pen.  It started life as an El Grande kit. The result is a large pen that weighs 28-grams with a full reservoir of ink. The cap threads are smooth, and the kit nib is an excellent writer. 

Its only problem might be that the cap will not post. However, it has good balance and writes well without the cap.

The wood is Blood, and the finish is shellac over CA glue.


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice pen Russ, when I grow up I'm going to do as well as you[]


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 3, 2007)

That is a beautiful pen, Russ, but I have to disagree with you on one point.  From watching your work closely over the past 2-1/2 years and watching you continue to produce better and better pens, this one is your "best ever" SO FAR.  I've learned to hide and wait, much like a child does on Christmas Eve, for the NEXT "best ever" to come along.  Just when I think I'm starting to make my way up, you raise the bar.  Thanks for doing that!


----------



## stevers (Feb 3, 2007)

Very elegant. And I love the matched clip cap. Also love that Blood wood.


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 3, 2007)

Beautifull pen Russ and well executed. I just am not partial to that style of clip, to big for me.


----------



## bgray (Feb 3, 2007)

Great pen, Russ!

How bout some pics with the cap removed?


----------



## Tanner (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice job Russ!!!  Do I see another video coming?  I already have a library of your DVD's.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 3, 2007)

Russ:  Do you have a picture with the cap off?  I always like to see the nib and the area where you actually hold the pen.  Thanks.


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 3, 2007)

Very Nice Russ. Very classic.  You've raised the bar again.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 3, 2007)

Great pen.


----------



## Ozzy (Feb 3, 2007)

Great work Russ. That is a beautiful pen.


----------



## dfurlano (Feb 3, 2007)

Very nice pen Russ. Can I ask one question. What motived you to add the brass and blank band. IMHO I think they clash, as a center band and would have gone with just the black.

Dan.


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 3, 2007)

Russ, I love it! Absolutely beautimus!



> IMHO I think they clash, as a center band and would have gone with just the black.



Dan, I respectfully disagree with this statement. Had Russ left the CB just black, he'd still have the gold clip, which would have then clashed w/the black CB. By leaving a bit of gold at the CB w/the black, it allows the clip to do it's job and not look grossly out of place. JMO[]


----------



## NavyDiver (Feb 3, 2007)

Fantastic  work!  It really has an elegant look.


----------



## bob393 (Feb 3, 2007)

Russ; Well done1 Really well done!!


----------



## gerryr (Feb 3, 2007)

Beautiful work, Russ.  It does have a timeless look to it.


----------



## RussFairfield (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks, Billy. 
I tried them all. The kit band was too wide. Plain black looked out of place and made the large clip look even larger. Trimming the kit centerband down was just enough to balance the clip. 

The cap threads are inside of the black plastic, and I have yet to figure out how to eliminate it. 

I will make all three styles because there will always be a difference in opinion of what looks best.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Feb 3, 2007)

You certainly achieved your goal of showing as much wood as possible... it makes it very unique indeed.

I was wondering why you put shellac over the CA?


----------



## csb333 (Feb 3, 2007)

That is seriously handsome! I too would like to know the answer to Marc Phillips' question on the shellac.- Chris


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 3, 2007)

Truly a classic and an inspiration to the rest of us. Wonderful lines and proportions.  Personally I prefer non posting caps.  Although I have only been using fountain pens for about 6 months now, I have yet to lose a cap and have always found a place to put it when writing.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vick (Feb 3, 2007)

Beautiful pen russ.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 3, 2007)

Beautiful, elegant, and classy. Can you tell I like it? The El Grande may just be my favorite fountain pen. I especially like the size, shape, and feel of the nib gripper or whatever it is called...where we hold to use the pen. The tiny tiny grips on most of the other fountain pens we make are not comfortable for those of us with large hands,and it reminds me of the fountain pens I used when I was in school. I use an elGeande as my daily writer. I think  recessed clips just moved to the top of my "to learn" list. Let's see, how many time have I said that? What's next?
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## ashaw (Feb 3, 2007)

Russ
That is great work.  I like the styling of the pen.  You said the threads are smooth.  Did you use the couplers from El-grande or did you cut your own threads?


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 3, 2007)

Russ,
Amazing execution.  I love the heavy presence of the bloodwood.  It doesn't hide behind metal parts and I like the clip, as it's functional and mimicks the shape of most of the pen.  Quite nice.
Rob


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 3, 2007)

Russ, it has all been said already.  That is an amazing piece of work.  Count me in with Billy in liking the gold and black in the center band area, and for the same reasons.

That is a pen I would truly like to see in person!


----------



## broitblat (Feb 3, 2007)

Beautiful and elegant.  Interesting how complicated it can be sometimes to make something that looks simple. []


----------



## johncrane (Feb 3, 2007)

Very Impressive Russ!l can see alot off time and effort has gone into this pen, the bloodwood the clip and center rings look magic your skills are superb.[]


----------



## wicook (Feb 3, 2007)

Excellent work, Russ. Another fabulous execution of a timeless design. I, too, favour the size of the El Grande. It fits my XXL hands just fine...even without a posting cap.


----------



## bjackman (Feb 3, 2007)

Very nice lines Russ! Isn't the E.G. a nice kit to recess the clip? It just works well.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 3, 2007)

Just one word...WOW!


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 4, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## RussFairfield (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks, Bill for coming up with and sharing the J-clip idea. I was still hung up on tabs until I looked one day at an ElGrande kit and saw the light. After that, it was easy.

There were a couple questions about, why shellac over the CA finish. My answer us that I am using the shellac (Fristion Polish) the same as most folks would use a wax. It is a protective coating against handling until the pen reaches its final user. The difference is that it doesn't need to be renewed after every show. It makes a very graceful transition to the CA finish as it wears away.


----------



## beathard (Feb 5, 2007)

I think you jit your goal.  What is your next goal?


----------

